

Reddit doesn't show up on Cuil - eventhough
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=reddit
Keep up the good work!
======
hectorhector
for crying out loud CUIL doesn't show up on cuil. it sucks. we get it.

------
gojomo
I see lots of fairly-relevant (but not great) results for [reddit].

Apparently, one of Cuil's failure modes under today's load is to return no
results or poor/partial results. So to get a true feel for its capabilities
you should keep trying.

